# Individually Crafted Everyday Objects, Antiques, and Lost Arts



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Before mass production and mass reproduction (of images or other media) was available, everyday objects may have been designed more individually by people practicing artistry.

There was probably also more diversity of objects and imagery.

This thread is about antiques that were more individually crafted and other lost arts.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Or really, anything about the idea of everyday objects being artistic creations, and the role local artisans played in the past vs. now that we tend to buy mass produced objects that weren't made by craftmen or ourselves?

Perhaps people miss having that kind of creative expression in their lives or closer to their communities.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Some weird looking antiques:

Gabriel Viardot (French cabinet maker 1830-1906)











* *






















Like what even is this? Why does it have so many shelves?













Here's an bed by "Dai Nippon" 1890 France











* *


----------

